
Ask HN: Once you've found your passion, how do you monetize it? - softwareqrafter
How does one turn his found passion into a profitable and scalable business?
======
uptown
Do you need to? It's okay to be passionate about things that aren't
profitable.

But if you're looking to build a career around your passion, I'd recommend
introducing yourself to people who work in that industry. This will help you
learn more about the industry, and possibly identify pain-points in that
industry which you could seek to address with a business.

------
sharemywin
There's no saying you can.

For every American Idol stars look how many people show up and never make it
on the show.

Passion + Ability + Luck ~ Success

Also, this is an interesting talk about what it takes to start a movement.

[https://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_how_to_start_a_moveme...](https://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_how_to_start_a_movement)

------
PaulHoule
Every answer to that question is different! For most people, however, it will
involve tasking risk, probably a lot of risk.

